# platy breathing heavy



## fantails (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a new platy but he is breathing heavy is there anything that can be done for him??


----------



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

fantails said:


> I have a new platy but he is breathing heavy is there anything that can be done for him??


hello,

maybe he/she is stressed from the move? is your water parameters suitable for platys? they prefer hard water apparently. 

do you have other fish? other platys? are they ok? is it at the surface or on the bottom?

stating your water parameters would be a good start ammonia/nitrite/nitrate, and I am sure the knowledgable folks here will help you out no end!

hope they pull through!

Simon.


----------



## fantails (Apr 15, 2010)

My ammonia 0, nitrite 0, nitrate < 10, PH 7.5, KH 5, GH 8 40g tank

One Angle Fish, 15 Harlequin Rasboras, 3 male Platys. Two of the plays are good only this one.
He is at the bottom mostly moves very slowly.


----------



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

hmm, ill let more experienced folks take it from here... I'm fairly new to the hobby. 

Not sure if your water is a bit soft maybe for livebearers? again, one of the experts here will no doubt help out. 

could just be the poor little guy has had enough, stress from the store, then the netting, then the transfer into your tank? 

might just take a while to get settled in.


----------

